
RIM's BlackBerry Enterprise Server to support Apple's iOS devices - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/02/rims_blackberry_enterprise_server_to_support_apples_ios_devices.html
======
jrsmith1279
While I do think this is interesting, I'll say it again - RIM needs to enable
activesync on their devices and keep BES as an Enterprise-only solution. BES
has been one of the hardest pieces of software to work with and it's really
overkill in the SMB market.

------
hvs
"Real artists ship." - Steve Jobs

"The product is expected to be released later this year." - RIM

